

LAX shooting comes amid mounting aversion to the TSA - anigbrowl
http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-tsa-dislike-20131103,0,5433501.story

======
pedalpete
This is the first I'm hearing of this shooting (I live in Australia), but as
an extensive traveller, I have to disagree with the general tone of this
article.

In no way am I condoning that TSA officers be assaulted in any way, but this
article makes it out to be the fault of the general public because they
disagree with the practices of the TSA.

The TSA weren't the target because people ride them for no good reason. The
TSA was the target because so many people disagree with the actions of the
TSA. The TSA needs to be reformed while this article asks that the general
public just shut-up and do what their told.

------
axaxs
For your protection...sounds familiar.

I don't fault the agents, they just need a job. But to think this is an
isolated event by a psycho is wrong and dangerous. Very few people like the
TSA, or any intruding agency. It will only get worse until we see a logical
plan that doesn't compromise privacy.

------
mortyseinfeld
Surprise, surprise. The latimes is trying to blame it on conservatives -
mentioning Rand Paul and Adam Carolla.

The latimes thinks the sheeple should just do what their told by the
government and shut up about it.

